# Southern kingfish & surprise



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Daylight till nine am 19 whiting, a blue runner, an spade fish. Perdido key shrimp an live fleas,several big hardheads one skipjack an a turtle tangled in my line was safely released


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

What a monster Spade Fish in the surf! Good eats...enjoy...and thanks for postin'.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice mess o' fish!!!

Cool release. That boy might out live you...

Jim


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool...glad the turtle was un-harmed.....!


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice days catch


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Man that's a huge spade! Nice job


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice Job! The spadefish is a bonus. There were a lot of those offshore yesterday.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Now that's a tail gate of fish. I'll take that catch any day. Great report!


----------

